# VIP 722k QAM compatible?



## no techie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello,

I hope someone can help answer this question about QAM compatible receivers. I've posted this question on the Dish Network website. It got forwarded to a different department and never did get answered. This is very disheartening because I bought a 211k the first time and it didn't work. 

I am in a Multi Dwelling building and we use QAM for our service. I have a VIP722 that works beautifully. So much so that I ordered myself one more for the bedroom. Unfortunately what I received was a VIP722k. It does not detect my Q-boxes. Is the VIP722k QAM compatible? And if not, is there an add-on I can order to make it so? I'm also wondering if I need to get the receiver programmed first.

I brought my vip722 to the bedroom and I had a live cable line. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 722K doesn't even have an OTA tuner... they made that an optional module for the 722K. I can't remember if they made a QAM module for the 722K or not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes. It has a name. *Q-Box*. For each sat-in input. For MDU only !


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Yes. It has a name. *Q-Box*. For each sat-in input. For MDU only !


Did you read the guy's post? He mentioned that his 722K isn't connecting to his Q-box... but he has a 722 that is connecting fine.

Would the 722K connect any differently than a 722?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

http://www.dish-systems.com/dish-network/categories/misc-items/dish-network-q-box/

OP should call and request replacement of 722k [to 722] if it not compatible with Q-BOX.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Did you read the guy's post? He mentioned that his 722K isn't connecting to his Q-box... but he has a 722 that is connecting fine.
> 
> Would the 722K connect any differently than a 722?


I did read your post:


> The 722K doesn't even have an OTA tuner... they made that an optional module for the 722K. I can't remember if they made a QAM module for the 722K or not.


and did reply.

Can you explain what is in your post ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My post was specifying a known difference in a 722K vs a 722. Without knowing how the 722 connects to a Q-box, I wondered if it had anything to do with the fact that the OTA tuner module had become optional on the 722K.

If, as P Smith says, the Q-box connects directly to the SAT inputs... then I don't know why a 722K wouldn't work exactly the same as a 722. Since P Smith seems to know more about it, I hope he can provide more helpful info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did, no more to add to that.



Spoiler



You could find my posts about the Q-BOX and some my tests with it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Q-Box remodulates a QAM-modulated signal as QPSK so other satellite receivers can decode it. The Q-Box can be used with models 211, 411, 522, 622, 625, 722.

EKB: MDU and TechPortal: Q-Box


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Do we have info what on other end of MDU should be installed for use the Q-BOX ?
Any specifically manufacturing device for dish MDU ?


----------



## no techie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Stewart,

Thanks for the input. I was sort of hoping that it would be an "easy" fix like ordering an OTA Tuner but I'm beginning to think that the VIP722k just isn't qam compatible. Which sucks because I ordered it off of amazon.com and it was advertised as a 722. I never bothered sending it back because I figured eventually I would get it to work. That was over a year ago.

Anyways, the difference between the two is that as soon as I power the 722 on it will detect the q-box, and run me through the QAM setup. The 722k does not detect my two q-boxes and will instead try and perform a regular Check Switch scan and will not detect any satellites.

I suppose my next step is to put this receiver in the corner and try and find one of these: "The Q-Box can be used with models 211, 411, 522, 622, 625, 722".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call CSR:complain, ask for replacement [722], demand new FW for 722k with Q-BOX support, etc... ***** and moan loudly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know how receivers are activated in the MDU setups... normally a Dish receiver has to be activated before it can view most channels beyond the "free" ones.

I wonder if a non-activated receiver will not work in a QAM environment? I guess I'm wondering if there's something that needs to be done to authorize the 722K to work on the QAM feed.

Also, as P Smith suggests, it could be you need a firmware update... though I don't know how you would get the firmware update since that comes through satellite connection (which you don't have) or the QAM setup that your receiver isn't recognizing!

It might be that a 722K "could" work with QAM if it had proper firmware pre-installed. A call to Dish might help, but I know from experience that it might be tough to get through to a person who knows the details.

I wonder if any of our Dish reps (DiRT) here might be able to shed more light on whether or not a 722K is compatible with a MDU setup.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

A 722k is not QAM capable. You have to use a 722. We keep a stash of regular 722s to use just for QAM jobs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gtal98 said:


> A 722k is not QAM capable. You have to use a 722. We keep a stash of regular 722s to use just for QAM jobs.


Do you know any reason why 722k is not Q-BOX compatible ?
Counting same sat-input tuners capability I would say it's 722k FW does not support Q-Box.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No I don't know the reason, I would guess FW also.


----------



## nmbr1g8rh8r (Apr 12, 2013)

VIP722K are QAM compatible with the use of the QM2 module.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nmbr1g8rh8r said:


> VIP722K are QAM compatible with the use of the QM2 module.


finally someone brought it - now a question about specs and URL


----------

